# 2010 Hornets Summer League



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

NBATV will air 4 Hornets summer league games...

*HORNETS 2009 NBA SUMMER LEAGUE SCHEDULE*
Friday, July 9, vs. Golden State, 7 p.m. (9 p.m. Central), NBA TV
Sunday, July 11, vs. Miami, 7 p.m. (9 p.m. Central), NBA TV
Tuesday, July 13, vs. Portland, 7 p.m. (9 p.m. Central), NBA TV
Friday, July 16, vs. Washington, 5 p.m. (7 p.m. Central), NBA TV
Saturday, July 17, vs. Toronto, 3:30 p.m. (5:30 p.m. Central)

http://neworleanshornetsblog.blogspot.com/2010/06/nba-tv-to-air-four-hornets-summer.html


Summer league roster....


Craig Brackins, Quincy Pondexter, Maurice Ager, Aubrey Coleman, Darren Collison, Marcus Thornton, Carlos Wheeler, and Sean Sonderleiter.

http://www.ridiculousupside.com/2010/6/28/1540775/nba-summer-league-rosters-vegas

I'm anxious to see the rookies alongside Collison and Thornton.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Damn I was hoping for Tasmin to make this, but he's in Cleveland. Geaux Tas!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

A few additions...

Armon Bassett

Josh Carter

Brian Cusworth, Liam Potter


http://www.ridiculousupside.com/2010/6/28/1540775/nba-summer-league-rosters-vegas


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I sure hope Julian doesn't think he's 'too good' for Summer League because apparently he's opted not to participate even after being asked by Monty about it. 



> *New Orleans Hornets forward Wright makes wrong decision*
> 
> 
> You have played three years in the NBA, averaging just 12.7 minutes per game, shooting just under 50 percent from the field and 61 percent from the free throw line.
> ...


http://www.neworleans.com/sports/sp...nets-forward-wright-makes-wrong-decision.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> *Julian Wright is wrong to not play summer league for New Orleans Hornets*
> 
> Either Julian Wright believes he's too accomplished to play summer league basketball for the New Orleans Hornets, or he doesn't believe he can benefit from it.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/07/julian_wright_is_wrong_to_not.html


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Julian Wrights a bum, it's time to cut the cord and get rid of him by any means necessary.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> Julian Wrights a bum, it's time to cut the cord and get rid of him by any means necessary.


:laugh:

I agree. Doesn't look like he's willing to do what it takes to be successful in this league and he's already made too much money for hardly doing anything.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I agree. Doesn't look like he's willing to do what it takes to be successful in this league and he's already made too much money for hardly doing anything.


I've kept up with his twitter updates and stuff, the guy obviously has more imperative agendas than becoming a better basketball player. Its a shame too considering the mold of player we all thought he would become is almost exactly what this team needs.


----------

